# Whats the best solenoid?



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

Just had another flame throwing solenoid. Hit the switch to lift the front and heard something going on in the trunk. All connections are tight, brand new solenoids, batteries charged, motor looks good inside, grounds good, etc.... I am running 8 batts to the nose (96volts). This same thing happened not too long ago. I am using the Autozone Duralast solenoids. What are you guys having the best luck with.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

the best solenoids are "search function" solenoids


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

everyone seems to like Accumax's. Thats what i got when i ordered my stuff from BMH. except half of them got destroyed by UPS when being shipped.


----------



## Big Bastard Loco (Jul 5, 2005)

A competition hopper I used to work for told he Motorcraft makes heavy duty solenoids that you can buy rebuild kits for IF they blow out. $20-$30 he said. I usually dont usually like anything Motorcraft, but Id take this guys lowrider advise to the grave.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 14 2010, 02:04 PM~16887755
> *everyone seems to like Accumax's. Thats what i got when i ordered my stuff from BMH. except half of them got destroyed by UPS when being shipped.
> *


ya but how many volts u runnin


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 14 2010, 02:02 PM~16887734
> *the best solenoids are "search function" solenoids
> *


"search function" solenoids are no bueno.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Run 5 accumax to the nose and u might want to check ur starter bro it might need to be replaced :thumbsup:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

the best solenoids are ev100. ofcourse nobody know what they are.

Forklift contact


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I think its a bad idea to mount solenoids on top of batteries. Probably not the best ground situation, and the whole potential of sparks/fire near the by-products of batteries (hydrogen gas!).

Also, the coiled-up-wires connecting the "s" terminals could stand to be a little shorter and maybe heavier gauge. (the schematic symbol for a resistor is a sketch of a coiled up wire!) Good connections and enough current flow will keep the solenoids working faster, and that can help eliminate solenoid failure.

Better solenoids might have the same problems!


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Mar 14 2010, 05:44 PM~16889022
> *the best solenoids are ev100.  ofcourse  nobody know what they are.
> 
> Forklift contact
> *











DC contactor GE Battery Powered Equipment 
EV100 contactors are designed for use in DC applications with lead-acid batteries or rectified power. They perform power switching functions for electric vehicle traction drives as well as pump and other power switching applications. 

The contactors have been successfully applied to meet UL standards, and are listed under UL file number AU1793. 

- Amp ratings :100, 150 and 300 amps at 50% Duty Cycle 
- Voltage : 24 to 80V 

Features and Benefits: 
- Special bonding of alloy tip material to tip supports maximize tip life. 
- Double-break operation assures good contact and minimizes tip bounce time. 
- Solenoid design allows for smaller size and mounting flexibility. 
- Design criteria optimizes tip velocity, pick-up time and low-voltage operation for improved performance with solid-state controllers. 
- High-fidelity mechanical operation assures consistent high tip parting velocities. 
- Mechanical life in excess of six million operations 
- Electrical life in excess of two million operations. Actual life will vary depending on application, duty cycle, maintenance and battery condition




I GOOGLED YOUR SECRET. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 14 2010, 08:49 PM~16889611
> *I think its a bad idea to mount solenoids on top of batteries. Probably not the best ground situation, and the whole potential of sparks/fire near the by-products of batteries (hydrogen gas!).
> 
> Also, the coiled-up-wires connecting the "s" terminals could stand to be a little shorter and maybe heavier gauge. (the schematic symbol for a resistor is a sketch of a coiled up wire!) Good connections and enough current flow will keep the solenoids working faster, and that can help eliminate solenoid failure.
> ...


hes right about the mounting, better to put them on the side of the rack for a better ground and if they get on fire they wont burn the batts--i run autozone noids 
3 pumps 8 batts to the front 4 to the rear with 4 noids each pump with no problems, change about 3 or 4 a year


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

About 10 years ago when we were having problems with solenoids in my hopper, we borrowed a DC amp meter. At that time I was wired up at 120 volts. My system pulled about 1800 amps.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 14 2010, 06:49 PM~16889611
> *I think its a bad idea to mount solenoids on top of batteries. Probably not the best ground situation, and the whole potential of sparks/fire near the by-products of batteries (hydrogen gas!).
> 
> Also, the coiled-up-wires connecting the "s" terminals could stand to be a little shorter and maybe heavier gauge. (the schematic symbol for a resistor is a sketch of a coiled up wire!) Good connections and enough current flow will keep the solenoids working faster, and that can help eliminate solenoid failure.
> ...



I feel what you're sayin about the selonoids being mounted on top of the batts. The top of the batt melted. I'll try a lower guage wire on the s side of the solenoids. But I want to use a better solenoid.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

not to mention ur battery tie down is held in place by zinc bolts and zinc thread alls..not ur best ground..u can get away with it if u ran a cable from ur rack to the battery tie down..but that shit just dont look right in my opinion...

accumax/accurates are what i run...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Mar 15 2010, 04:02 AM~16889763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these should do it, but have anyone tried yet?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

a few people experimented with stuff like that here in the UK They wrok well but there seems to be a small delay after hitting the switch till they activate


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 15 2010, 11:16 AM~16893550
> *a few people experimented with stuff like that here in the UK They wrok well but there seems to be a small delay after hitting the switch till they activate
> *


That was the problem we found when we tried industrial contactors. They are not made for fast on/off.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 15 2010, 12:16 PM~16893550
> *a few people experimented with stuff like that here in the UK They wrok well but there seems to be a small delay after hitting the switch till they activate
> *


hmm, i like the technique but i hate delays


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 15 2010, 06:39 AM~16893578
> *That was the problem we found when we tried industrial contactors. They are not made for fast on/off.
> *


I noticed that the H.D. Delco solenoids that Prohopper sold would stay on a split second after letting go of the switch. Thats not a good thing when you running high volts. I've given up on finding a magic solenoid. I just use ford style now and make sure they have good grounds, charged batteries, and I also use a "relay" solenoid to turn the bank for the front pumps on.


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Mar 14 2010, 02:53 PM~16887682
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Hey i feel ya!! Just had a marshmallow roast in the back of my trunk! After seven years these blocks had all they can take. Installing Accumax noids today.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2010, 06:55 PM~16895226
> *I noticed that the H.D. Delco solenoids that Prohopper sold would stay on a split second after letting go of the switch. Thats not a good thing when you running high volts. I've given up on finding a magic solenoid. I just use ford style now and make sure they have good grounds, charged batteries, and I also use a "relay" solenoid to turn the bank for the front pumps on.
> *


word


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CMonte3_@Mar 15 2010, 09:58 AM~16895255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES ANYONE HAVE A SURPLUS OF THESE OLD SOLENOID BLOCKS I NEED TO BUY SOME, BUT IT SEEMS THEY DONT MAKE THEM ANYMORE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16895226
> *I noticed that the H.D. Delco solenoids that Prohopper sold would stay on a split second after letting go of the switch. Thats not a good thing when you running high volts. I've given up on finding a magic solenoid. I just use ford style now and make sure they have good grounds, charged batteries, and I also use a "relay" solenoid to turn the bank for the front pumps on.
> *



so im not the only person who has experienced this with the H.D. noids from pro hopper...mine would do it at 72v...if ur gonnar un 48v or 36v to one for back pumps, they are great solenoids..ive had mine in the car for 3 years now and havent needed to rebuild them yet...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 15 2010, 01:53 PM~16896769
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A SURPLUS OF THESE OLD SOLENOID BLOCKS I NEED TO BUY SOME, BUT IT SEEMS THEY DONT MAKE THEM ANYMORE
> *


thats cuz they are junk....ive not seen a block last long after 36v at all in 5 years....i dont know anyone who carries a real prestolite block, but u can find the APEXER blocks still and if u like fire, get the blocks cuz they will catch fire...just like in the pic u posted


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2010, 01:07 PM~16896893
> *thats cuz they are junk....ive not seen a block last long after 36v at all in 5 years....i dont know anyone who carries a real prestolite block, but u can find the APEXER blocks still and if u like fire, get the blocks cuz they will catch fire...just like in the pic u posted
> *


damn that sucks i've always liked the blocks cuz of the clean look and only 2 wires, i've never had a problem with mine. they are going on 14 years old, and thats even with a ton of hopping with 10 batteries


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 15 2010, 03:26 PM~16897051
> *damn that sucks i've always liked the blocks cuz of the clean look and only 2 wires, i've never had a problem with mine. they are going on 14 years old, and thats even with a ton of hopping with 10 batteries
> *


wow! YOU ACTUALLY GOT SOME GOOD USE FROM YOUR BLOCKS? MINE FIRED UP TO AFTER MAYBE A COUPLE OF MONTHS THEN HAD TO ORDER MORE...I HATE WAITING FOR ORDERS TO COME IN. SO NOW I JUST USE NAPA SOLENOIDS, GROUNDED GOOD.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 15 2010, 02:26 PM~16897051
> *damn that sucks i've always liked the blocks cuz of the clean look and only 2 wires, i've never had a problem with mine. they are going on 14 years old, and thats even with a ton of hopping with 10 batteries
> *



shit man u should hav those blocks gold plated and put on a shelf a museum will be calling for them..cuz ive never seen a set last for very long on high voltage...the contacts inside arent thick like u get with the accumax and i even believe they are layed flat..so if some arcing goes on inside and blows a little piece off it can cause them to stick...and when they get hot they melt the casing...


----------



## newman9800 (Feb 9, 2010)

Better solenoids might have the same problems!
_________________________________________________
Office Furniture


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

accumax is the best right now. i dont like blocks. i have bad luck with them for some odd reason.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I've never had any problems with accumax's or autozone's(part# F496)....keep the connections short and a good ground....


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

So why did the side of the noid blow out? Was the electricity finding the closest ground? Or did I miss the fine print on the box that said "it's a ford so we're doing you a favor."


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 02:08 AM~16903905
> *shit man u should hav those blocks gold plated and put on a shelf a museum will be calling for them..cuz ive never seen a set last for very long on high voltage...the contacts inside arent thick like u get with the accumax and i even believe they are layed flat..so if some arcing goes on inside and blows a little piece off it can cause them to stick...and when they get hot they melt the casing...
> *


I'm convinced now im converted to accumax's from listening to everyone, you know i just jinx my self by saying how long my blocks lasted(original blocks from hilow back in 97), now the first tap they will probubly ignite. so with the accumax do you run like the old solenoids 3 per pump?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

motorcraft.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 16 2010, 08:35 AM~16904790
> *I'm convinced now im converted to accumax's from listening to everyone, you know i just jinx my self by saying how long my blocks lasted(original blocks  from hilow back in 97), now the first tap they will probubly ignite. so with the accumax do you run like the old solenoids 3 per pump?
> *


ya 3 per pump on 6 batteries or less....ive seen other run 4 solenoids on front pumps of 6 batteries and more


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:44 PM~16906219
> *ya 3 per pump on 6 batteries or less....ive seen other run 4 solenoids on front pumps of 6 batteries and more
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

mine is a hd one looks different like this where can i find one???










because i have a 4 pump 8 batt..system with only 4 of these in the trunk 1 is blown...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 15 2010, 03:26 PM~16897051
> *damn that sucks i've always liked the blocks cuz of the clean look and only 2 wires, i've never had a problem with mine. they are going on 14 years old, and thats even with a ton of hopping with 10 batteries
> *


yea my blocks lasted 6 years now at 48volts no problem. Still going. My other pump I use the cheapo oreilly S63 theyve lasted 3 years. I think good grounds and good wiring with slack and no arching and good batteries help alot. Im pretty swtich happy too, Ive just never had a solenoid blow out for no reason on me.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 1 2010, 01:20 PM~18958876
> *mine is a hd one looks different like this where can i find one???
> 
> 
> ...


any help or info on these please lmk..


----------



## wickedwayscc (Apr 7, 2014)

muchogriffo said:


> Just had another flame throwing solenoid. Hit the switch to lift the front and heard something going on in the trunk. All connections are tight, brand new solenoids, batteries charged, motor looks good inside, grounds good, etc.... I am running 8 batts to the nose (96volts). This same thing happened not too long ago. I am using the Autozone Duralast solenoids. What are you guys having the best luck with.


Hey im havin the same problem with 7 batts an 4 noids to the front have u found a solution


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

i lifted a car in 1997 and it has the prestolite block and they are still working with no problems as long as you have a good ground everything is tight they will last for a long while ...


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

big rig solienoids look like the hd ones also they are rebuildable


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

wickedwayscc said:


> Hey im havin the same problem with 7 batts an 4 noids to the front have u found a solution


I did. I put my solenoids between the 4th and 5th battery. So the solenoids get 48v and the motor 96v. I cleaned all the grounds xtra good. Wired a 48v and 96v switch for the front. Been good since.


----------



## wickedwayscc (Apr 7, 2014)

muchogriffo said:


> I did. I put my solenoids between the 4th and 5th battery. So the solenoids get 48v and the motor 96v. I cleaned all the grounds xtra good. Wired a 48v and 96v switch for the front. Been good since.


Koo thanks ill give it a try


----------

